# Hawaii Starting Jan 16th,2015



## mike2200

Looking for a unit for two adults starting Jan. 16th any island would be fine.

thanks


----------



## mike2200

Still looking thanks


----------



## mike2200

bump this message


----------



## Luanne

You might want to check vrbo for rentals.


----------



## jmdickie

Availability for January is starting to come up on II for Hawaii


----------



## Joannelitt2

Can you please tell me what bump this message means I have seen that often and don't know what it stands for thank?


----------



## Passepartout

Joannelitt2 said:


> Can you please tell me what bump this message means I have seen that often and don't know what it stands for thank?



New posts are at the top of the category. 'Bumping' it effectively puts it at the head of the list.


----------



## Rent_Share

Joannelitt2 said:


> Can you please tell me what bump this message means I have seen that often and don't know what it stands for thank?



I thought it was a dance from the 70's


----------



## DeniseM

Joannelitt2 said:


> Can you please tell me what bump this message means I have seen that often and don't know what it stands for thank?



When you add a new post to the bottom of a thread, the thread moves to the top of a forum.  In this forum, people "bump" their thread to move it to the top of the forum, and let others know that are still looking.


----------



## Joannelitt2

*Bumping up*

Thank you I never would of guessed that


----------



## mike2200

Joannelitt2 said:


> Thank you I never would of guessed that



We get to learn something everyday by hanging out on the TUG forum

And we also are still looking for that unit... thanks


----------



## klpca

Check out the sightings forum.


----------



## mike2200

bump (not a "70s dance)


----------

